# Angelurlaub am Ebrostausee im Januar



## chsg-123 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Habe spontan den ganzen Januar frei und würde gerne genauso spontan ein Woche zum Angeln fahren. Bin kein Profi und war noch nie zum Angeln im Ausland.

Bei meiner Suche im Web bin ich nun natürlich auf dem Ebrostausee in Spanien gestoßen.

Kann mir jemand Tips aus erster Hand dazu geben.

Ist diese Jahreszeit überhaupt empfehlenswert?

Wohin am Ebro als Anfänger zu dieser Jahreszeit?

Würde lieber ohne Angelguide losziehen, und mir nur vor Ort Tips geben lassen. Ist das ratsam?

Brauche ich ein Boot?

Kennt jemand empfehlenswerte Camps?

Angelausrüstung vor Ort ausleihen, oder die eigene mitnehmen?

Muss ich dort mit Massenangeltourismus rechnen?

Bin auch für alles andere wissenswerte dankbar. Mein Zielfisch wäre der Zander!

Grüße
Christian


----------



## jeanneau34 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub am Ebrostausee im Januar*

Hallo Christian.

Von Mequinenza flußaufwärts bis Caspe (Kartenstudium) bist Du gut bedient. Eigenes Material ist immer besser als geliehenes. Kleines Boot mit Ab-Motor bringt enorme Vorteile. 
Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in Mequinenza, Fayon usw. genügend vorhanden. Fische auch. Angelguide habe ich nie gebraucht.
Viel Erfolg und Spaß....

Günther


----------



## bigfish09 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub am Ebrostausee im Januar*

Zander ist jetzt keine gute Zeite am Ebro.Ein Freund von mir war das WE vor Weihnachten unten.Nicht gut gelaufen mit Zander.Nur ein paar Stück.Die Monate Dez,Jan,Feb sind gut für Karpfen.
Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibts genug.Boot ist von Vorteil.Wenn du noch nie da warst wäre vielleicht ein Guide für einen Tag nicht schlecht.Ist schon ein großes Gebiet.
Meiner Meinung nach wenn du Zander fangen willst würde ich mir was anderes suchen.


----------



## Biberacher (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub am Ebrostausee im Januar*

Moin Christian,
Ich bin gerade am Ebro bei Mequinenza und befische den oberen großen, sowie den unteren kleineren Stausee.
Wenn du hier noch nie warst, dann ist es durchaus ratsam einen Guide, wenigstens für 2 Tage, zu buchen.
Am oberen Stausee ist die Wassertemperatur etwa bei 7 Grad und das schon einige Zeit. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen ist die Temperatur am unteren Stausee von 10 auf 8 Grad gefallen, was den Wallern ziemlich auf den Magen schlägt. Aktuell sitzen wir am oberen Stausee auf Waller. Die letzten zwei Tage waren wir am unteren Stausee auf Zander und wir hatten jeden Tag über 10 bzw. 20 Fische bis 80 cm beim Vertikalfischen und Feedern.

Ein Boot mit Echolot ist absolut empfehlenswert, ebenso wie eigenes Gerät.
Nächtigen kannst du in der Rancho Rio Ebro am unteren Stausee, wo du auch ein Boot mieten kannst.
Andere Angler sind immer da, aber es ist nicht überlaufen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!
Grüße aus Spanien!


----------



## Menni (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub am Ebrostausee im Januar*

Hallo Christian, falls Du schon was gefunden und einen Mitfahrer brauchst, schreib mir eine PN. Mir ist eine geplante Tour ins Wasser gefallen und jetzt suche ich Ersatz. Zum Ebro hab ich noch keine Rückantwort der angeschriebenen Anbieter. Viele Möglichkeiten den Angelriemen ab zu wetzen gibt es im Winter nicht. Gruß Menni


----------

